# puppy gas gone with food switch



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

My puppy was raw fed when I got her. I am not able to keep that up, although I have been giving raw treats. When I first switched her to kibble and canned, I chose a good name brand food. She had loose stools for a couple days, but was then fine except for loads of gas! pew. When that bag was mostly gone I decided I would try another type of dog food to see if the gas was better. I don't want to keep switching her food, but I was trying to find something that worked for her. 

I have now been using Buffalo Co Blue food for puppies for almost two weeks. What a difference! No gas at all. She loves the food, wolfing it down. She looks very healthy, bright eyed and is so energetic. I thought she was an itchy dog because she did a lot of scratching (no fleas), but now she is not scratching herself at all. The first kibble I tried had wheat in it. This kibble has no wheat, no beets, no by products and no corn. I think it seems like an excellent food for her. 

I am just commenting on it because of the difference I see in her after a couple weeks of this new food. I know many of you like the raw diet, but this food seems very good. I also supplement her with canned for more flavoring, raw treats and some healthy tablescraps and raw veggies and stuff. 

I remember when it was considered bad to give your dog people food. Tonight I let her lick up all the roast chicken grease and bits I had scraped from the roasting pan. She hasn't had gas all night. Yah, it was a lot of fat, but you should have seen her wild eyes when she got it. LOL Too cute.

I guess I am spoiling her, but I don't care. She now knows she must be polite to get her goodies and sits quietly, tail going a hundred miles an hour, while I hand her goodies. She takes them gently without biting my fingers. 

My goodness, who knew I could be having so much fun with a puppy! She is so darned cute!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I feed raw but I think it's totally fine if you feel that kibbles (with or without canned food) fit your lifestyle better. Most of all, your dog loves it and I believe it's a grain-free kibbles, right? I feed raw but I don't force everyone to do the same and I don't think there's only one way to raise a healthy dog.

However, I would not let my dog have roast chicken grease. It's just way too greasy. I had a miniature schnauzer and the breed is prone to pancreatitis. A simple lick of chicken grease like that would trigger an episode of pancreatitis and trust me, you would never ever want your dog experience that kind of pain. That midnight emergency room visit happened 11 years ago is still haunting me. I almost lost my heart dog that night. AND I didn't give him roast chicken grease. I gave him 2 licks of strawberry ice-cream and that's it. 

I give my dog human food but only dog-friendly human food (to me) and that would be: non-flavored yogurt, cottage cheese, pumpkin, fruits, oatmeal, steamed rice, cheese ….


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

No liking the chicken pans? Aaaahhh...you ruined all fun.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I say if it works stick with it. Although "some" of us prefer Raw and we educate when questions are asked or myths are thrown out there, we are not Raw Pushers lol. I rarely "suggest" Raw unless I see dogs with stomach issues......usually 

I used this exact food for a while when I fed kibble and it did cut down on the gas smells. I have 4 dogs so you can imagine.


----------

